# Ya Know What Grinds My Grits? (a rant)



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Last year i planted some turnips and some of them went to seed. They came up this year in BOUNTIFUL quantities! I've canned all I need for the coming year, so I fiqured I'd just let them grow and serve them cooked fresh.

I look on the web for some different ways of fixing them and spot several Googled recipes that were rated "*****", FIVE STARS!!

Here's an example of what the ratings were:

Recipe for Turnip Greens (just an example for illustration purposes)

1 bunch of turnip greens
1 small onion
1 ham hock
1 tsp sugar

Wash greens in several changes of water in the sink (never mind that you are filling your septic tank with dirt!)

Cut out the large ribs, chop the greens and onion, throw in a pot of water, add the hock, sugar and cook for 2 hours. Enjoy!


Reviews:

5 stars!!!!! I would make this again! I didn't have turnip greens so I used _bok choy_, didn't use the ham hock, omitted the sugar and onion and added some chopped pecans before serving! A winning recipe!


5 stars!!!!! I would make this again! My 2 year old even asked for seconds! I didn't have turnip greens, so I used _green beans_, added hot sauce and chives and seasoned salt. Great!!


5 stars!!!!! I had some _turnips_ in the fridge, diced them up, put in a bowl added butter and nuked them for 15 minutes, I mashed them up and they were great _turnip greens_! A winner for sure!

What did _any_ of these reviews have to do with the original recipe??? They aren't rating the original recipe, they are rating their own recipe! GRRRR.....:hammer:


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

I have noticed this kind of thing also. Those reviews don't help at all!!!


----------



## DaveNay (Nov 25, 2012)

Excellent point! When I tried to use a 12mm wrench to change my oil, I didn't have any bananas for breakfast so instead I just split some firewood in case it rains.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

But sometimes those unrelated comment give me something I can use just as much as the original recipe. But then again I tend to cook very, very creatively- for both good and evil. And I have created an occasional meal where the evil lived long after it was eaten........


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, if it helps you feel any better,same thing for me with Parsnips. Tho not one of them grew in the raised beds,but in the wood chipp rows between. They had to go,shadeing everything,includeing the rose bush I didn't plant and the second year parsley,the dill that never goes away, ,,, I even found a beautiful butterfly bush that came from, well I just don't know.....


ps. I've found that I can store turnups quite well in the crisper dwaur in the reefer, wrap in moist paper towels and put in grocery bag. They last about 2 months. The only good turnip is one steamed with a lot of butter.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't know what's worse. Those reviews or the one star "I didn't make it but all that butter can't be good for you".

How can you even review something you've never made?


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I know what you mean...as I read recipe reviews, when I get to the first change they made (other than less/more salt, etc...something that won't make much difference), I move on to the next review.

I recall back when I first found Recipe Zaar (now known as Food.com), this one man decided to review the reviewers, so to speak...there were quite a few less-than-stellar reviews on a recipe, and every single one of them had made MAJOR changes to the original. He BLASTED them! Of course, it didn't change anything, but I was like "YEAH!"


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I read a 1 star review for a tarp last night. The guy was complaining that the tarp that was sold as a 15x20 was actually 15x20 and not 14x19 "like most other tarps". Good grief.:hrm:


----------

